# New shelter dog pooping on the floor



## jojosmom (Aug 27, 2012)

My family adopted Leroy (a rotti/doberman mix) about 2 wks ago. He will be 2 in Oct. and his family b4 told the shelter that he was totally house broken. He has never pee'd in the house but he poops in the bathroom everyday! I had done a little research b4 we adopted so I feed him only 1st thing in the am and around 730pm. He always has fresh clean water available. I take him on a walk about 20 to 30 mins after eating in the morning for at least 30mins b4 work and another at least 1 hour walk after he eats at night. Everyday when I get home from work he has pooped in the bathroom. Now I am super thankful its on the tile vs the carpet, but I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I have never yelled or punish or even let him know I was upset about because I know its not his fault but I need to learn how to get him to stop. ANy sugg? Thanks.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Any new dog should have a potty schedule like what you would give an 8 week old puppy. Take them outside often, on leash, to a designated area. They can typically progress much more quickly than a puppy but they need to learn everything about the potty routines in the new house. This dog needs to learn how to ask you to go outside, learn where to potty, and the stress of adjusting a new home and new rules can also throw them off. Make sure you reward him every time he goes outside.

What you're doing wrong is not supervising and not confining him. You should seriously consider keeping him crated or confined when you can't be watching him. Only unsupervised dogs get to practice bad habits.


----------



## jojosmom (Aug 27, 2012)

he is confined to the the bathroom. I bring treats outside waiting for him to go outside but he has never pooped outside for me since I've had him. SHould I be giving him a treat when he pee's outside?


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Have you considered a crate instead? He has lots of room in the bathroom to move away from his mess - that wouldn't be the case in a crate.

When we brought Livia home (8 months) the foster family told us she was completely clean and housebroken. She had so many accidents those first two weeks! They were our fault though for a) not recognizing her signs for needing to go out and b) too much unsupervised freedom!


----------



## jojosmom (Aug 27, 2012)

How big should the crate be? I know this sounds stupid but other than whining or standing at the door what would be a sign?


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

jojosmom said:


> How big should the crate be? I know this sounds stupid but other than whining or standing at the door what would be a sign?


The crate should be big enough that he can only turn around in it and lay down - nothing more. He won't want to lay in his mess so good chance he won't poop there. I'd also feed him in there to associate it as a good place and a place for eating, and not going to the bathroom.

Neither Loki nor Livia whine to go out. Loki just stares us down and then we mention going outside and he runs to the door. Livia.. she's tougher (and we're still learning) - she comes to us and rubs her head into our laps insistently.. or we catch her staring out the door. It's tricky though because she loves going outside to chase the squirrels.. it's not always for a bathroom trip!


----------



## jojosmom (Aug 27, 2012)

HAHAH! Sounds just like Leroy! Maybe the rubbing his head in my lap is a sign. I was looking info up and I really think he has separation anxiety. Every single sign that each website listed is 100% Leroy. So, I think the pooping inside may be that too.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

The pooping can be separation anxiety, but it usually involves a lot more, like constant whining, crying, howling, drooling, pooping/peeing, and making a MESS of it, scratching to get out, so much so that it can cause injuries to their paws.

Separation anxiety is a disorder, and it's something that lots of people think their dog has, but, really, they don't. I'm not saying yours doesn't, but true separation anxiety is a disorder similar to depression in humans. You've only had him 2 weeks, so I think your issue is that he totally hasn't settled in yet. Shelter dogs can take upwards of 3 months. Some take 10 months to a year, if not more, depending on how long he was at the shelter.

You're doing so many things right, though, so hang in there! 

I totally agree that supervision is important. Even if he was potty trained by his old family, dogs don't generalize well. So, he may have learned not to poop in their house, but he won't carry that info over to his new house with you. You actually have to teach him that, by supervising super closely, as if he was a very young puppy.

My dogs don't give much notice that they need to go out....sometimes a bit of prancing or pacing. When they were puppies we watched for signs like sniffing the ground, circling one area, or acting agitated.


----------

